# What can I do and why would I want to?



## AHammer16 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello. New to the forum and I have a few questions.

I have a samsung D* tivo, software 6.2-01-2-381. What hacks can i preform on the unit? I ahve read the sticky posts and i dont understand what purpose most of the codes and the like do. Can you guys give me a quick rundown of what you have done to tivo boxes like mine and whay you have done them?

Thanks all.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

AHammer16 said:


> Hello. New to the forum and I have a few questions.
> 
> I have a samsung D* tivo, software 6.2-01-2-381. What hacks can i preform on the unit? I ahve read the sticky posts and i dont understand what purpose most of the codes and the like do. Can you guys give me a quick rundown of what you have done to tivo boxes like mine and whay you have done them?
> 
> Thanks all.


Maybe try looking through this thread. It all depends what you want.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=272853&highlight=hmo


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can do nealry all of them. Zipper is a start.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

AHammer16 said:


> Hello. New to the forum and I have a few questions.
> 
> I have a samsung D* tivo, software 6.2-01-2-381. What hacks can i preform on the unit? I ahve read the sticky posts and i dont understand what purpose most of the codes and the like do. Can you guys give me a quick rundown of what you have done to tivo boxes like mine and whay you have done them?
> 
> Thanks all.


Or if you want to dip your toe in first you might want to check out some of the things in This thread  you might be interested in the 30 sec skip, or the clock codes listed there.


----------



## AHammer16 (Mar 19, 2006)

classicsat said:


> You can do nealry all of them. Zipper is a start.


When you say all of them what do you mean?

After reading through the info i am confused. The "zipper is a home made App that does what to the software? I do not need the multi room viewing feature because i dont even have multiple rooms. They start disscussing the call attempt times in one of those threads, when the unit calls out what is it doing? Does it get season pass info via the phone or is that all aquired via the satellite. In other words what info is obtained or uploaded to the tivo company during phone calls?

Why would you not want the unit to call out ever again? Whay does the zipper program alter the callout date?

I'm just getting into this so please bear with me.


----------



## AHammer16 (Mar 19, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> Or if you want to dip your toe in first you might want to check out some of the things in This thread  you might be interested in the 30 sec skip, or the clock codes listed there.


I alrerady have the 30 second skip. I dont understand the use of the clock codes. What does the clock info do for you?


----------



## summerall (Aug 5, 2001)

AHammer16 -

I was new to this awhile back, so maybe I can help explain it. Techies, if I get anything wrong please feel free to correct me. 

The so called "Zipper" is bunch of very useful Tivo hacks put together in an easy to install package. It basically runs through a script prompting you with questions that you answer during the install of the hacks. Most of this stuff was way over my head until Zipper was put together by some really smart folks. IMO it's the best way for someone new to get started with installing these hacks. Here are some of the hacks it installs:

- Multiroom viewing (transfer programs between tivos)
- Caller ID (caller id on tv screen)
- Tivo Web (schedule, delete shows from web interface)
- Hackman (manager to turn on/off hacks)
- Fake Call
- USB 2.0 drivers

Your Tivo will normally dial out to headquarters to make sure it is running the correct software version, etc. If you hack your tivo you don't want it to report that it is running an incorrect software version, therefore the zipper disables this call. You program data is received through the satellite not the phone line. Phone line is for purchasing PPV and software downloads.

Hope this gets you started. Keep reading and then read some more. You'll get it.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

AHammer16 said:


> I alrerady have the 30 second skip. I dont understand the use of the clock codes. What does the clock info do for you?


Other than tell time, and if you are watching something recorded on Tivo the elapsed time, Nothing. Just something that is available for you to custumize what and how you watch. Funny thing You do get used to the clock always being there.
If you are interested in things like MRV (Multiroom viewing, watch stuff recorded on multiple tivos) or HMO (Home Media Option Music and Pictures from your computer) which has been available on Stand Alone (SA) tivos for some time you have to do the ZIPPER. If you can add a harddrive to your computer you can do it (basically opening your computer (2 screws) connecting power and data, running a prgram, disconnecting that drive and replacing that drive with the drive in your tivo (same as above but a couple of more screws on the case)). Zipper is a great first step.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Tivoserver is great for serving video stored on your PC to your DTivo (after Zippering your DTivo).


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

I use Tivoserver to playback on my DTivo, Home movies, that were recorded by our DV camcorder. Beats sorting thur tapes and DVD's.


----------

